# Harbor Freight quick hitch review



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

Finally got around to attaching the above to my JD 4105(I know, it's a bit of an insult to the green but I was strapped for attachment money after buying the tractor).

The wife was assisting by telling me how the backing up was lining up but we simply could not get in the right position to attach the center top link of the tractor to the quick hitch. I cut the engine and after looking it over noticed one very large issue....

The quick hitch with the top hook bolted in was too wide to go into the hitch sleeve of the implement(AG Meyer landscape rake in this instance).

One other issue was the size of the link pins provided and the clevis pins that hold them in: they were about half the size of the JD pins I have. Since the hitch wouldn't work I never got to test the durability of the quick hitch pins but they were of concern.

After wasting time trying to make the hitch work I took it off, then proceeded to attach the rake to the 3 point in just 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've heard this many times before. I've never really had trouble hooking things up to the 3 point, but always thought it would be cool to just back up and see a bright flash of light and a loud and booming "SHAZAM!", only to look around to find the impliment all hooked up! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I have this quick hitch and it is worth way more than the asking price. The problem is, not all implements meet the stds for size. This presents a lot of problems making the hitch work as intended. The only solution I've found is to modify the implements so they are all to the same dim.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much do these things cost I wonder? Don't you still have to get off to hook up the top link?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Like with much of the stuff HF sells, you can find it on sale in the $60-$70 range. It is Chinese made but well worth the price.

No, you don't need to get off the tractor to connect the top link as it uses a hook. You do need to get off to connect a pto shaft if implement needs it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lot of steel there for that sort of money. I've never had trouble hooking things up, but would still like to try one of them, if they were that easy. There's a thread on here or over at another place I visit, where folks were saying they were pretty much a waste of money, but I know John Deere sure pushes them real hard. Thanks for the picture Mickey.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Best money I ever spent! I was so impressed with the ease of hook up, that I bought a second one for my other tractor. Also going to buy the Bobtach quick attach for the FEL. Yes, I too had to change some of my older implements that weren't quick hitch compatible, but now that I have, Hook up is a breeze. Even puts a smile on my face when using it because I remember what a pain and struggle it was trying to attach some of the larger heavier implements before. Bye


----------

